# Form help?



## Nyxie (May 4, 2012)

Hello all,

I am a novice, and I would love it if someone had the time to critique my form. I'm having to teach myself because I am a student who works full time, and the nearest archery coach is too far away for me to regularly get to. I think my draw may be short and possibly a bit low. I am also a bit swaybacked, so correct stance is a bit difficult for me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Nicole


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You really need to work with a coach. It's too easy to fall into bad habits from simple lack of knowledge. Trust me, I know this from personal experience. 

In Georgia, I'd recommend Archery Learning Center, 2164 Fountain Sq. Snellville, GA 30078

You don't need to visit your coach often. Once you learn what you should be doing, a video camera is great for checking on yourself to be sure you are still doing it right.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Nyxie (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, Allen. I got my arrows from The Archery Learning Center, and I really liked the staff there. Time is currently an issue (work, school, and in the midst of moving), but I do intend to take a lesson or two there this summer. In the interim, I'm trying my best not to form bad habits, but, as a novice, it's hard for me to tell what I'm doing wrong. I appreciate your taking the time to comment.

Nicole



aread said:


> You really need to work with a coach. It's too easy to fall into bad habits from simple lack of knowledge. Trust me, I know this from personal experience.
> 
> In Georgia, I'd recommend Archery Learning Center, 2164 Fountain Sq. Snellville, GA 30078
> 
> ...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A free place to see how the best in the world do it is ArcheryTV on youtube.

Former Olympic archer, Ruth Rowe has a videos that is very good with the basics of shooting a recurve. It's available from Lancaster Archery Supply.

A few specific areas that you should address are:
- bow shoulder - most do better with it held as far down as possible
- bow hand - it should be rotated to about 45 degrees and very relaxed. A finger sling is handy to avoid dropping your bow.
- anchor - you want to develop a solid anchor point that you can hit every time
- stance & balance - usually erect posture works better for most archers

It's impossible to accurately diagnose an archer's form from a few photos. It's sometimes difficult enough to do it in person. The best that we can do is to compare a photo the classic form that's been developed over the centuries. Classic form doesn't work for everyone, but it is a good place to start. So while I can say that certain parts of your form don't match classic form, it may be working for you and shouldn't be changed. This is where a coach is so valuable. The one-on-one discussion and demonstration allows you to cover a lot of information and get immediate feedback.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know that much about recurve and you might find more help in the traditional section. As a compound archer, it looks like you are drawing too short to me.


----------



## Nyxie (May 4, 2012)

Thank you so much. I've been reading a lot and watching videos, but, as a beginner, it's difficult to discern good information from bad. I'll definitely check out the videos you recommended. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Nyxie (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for your help, and I think you're correct. I've settled on an anchor point on the bottom curve of my jaw, but I think I may need to change it. I've been a bit reluctant because I think I'm consistent with it, but I think I'm going to start experimenting with different places on my face. I appreciate your input!


----------

